# Gaston, NC - #1756 F B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

marked adoptable, avail 4/6

Gaston Co AS


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kennel Inquiry


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Year 
2011 Tag#
1817Type 
DOGSex 
FEMALEBreed GERMAN SHEPHARD XColor BLACK/BROWNCage #F18Age 1yrAdopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date04/12/2011*ADOPTABLE*Admitted Date04/08/2011Area Pickup: TODD ST, BELMONTRemarks:

she's got till Tuesday 4/12/11


----------

